# I am Looking a female kitty for my male kitty



## Katrina (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi, guys, I was hoping to find a girl kitty for my litle one to make a couple, if you know what I mean :eyebrows:
He is pesian olmost one year old kitty, peach in color and called Peach as well. So, if anyone who has a gilr whats to get them together, it would be great! 

I can send pictures of my kitty upon request.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Is this for breeding purposes?

I hope it isn't as we have a major problem with cats in the UAE. There are far too many that need homes right now and the animal chairities (Feline Friends in this case) and are over stretched already. Sadly many animals are put to sleep each week as homes cannot be found for them.

If anyone wants a pet they should contact Feline Friends or K9 to give a needy animal a good home.

-


----------



## Katrina (Mar 22, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Is this for breeding purposes?
> 
> I hope it isn't as we have a major problem with cats in the UAE. There are far too many that need homes right now and the animal chairities (Feline Friends in this case) and are over stretched already. Sadly many animals are put to sleep each week as homes cannot be found for them.
> 
> ...


yes, it is for breeding. 

what can i say, all of that is sad, but it is a nature call.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Katrina said:


> yes, it is for breeding.
> 
> what can i say, all of that is sad, but it is a nature call.


Nonsense. If you are really a cat lover you would have your cat neutered.

Any other course of action is irresponsible and selfish.

-


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

How is it a nature call?

It's a financial call, nothing more nothing less


----------



## Katrina (Mar 22, 2009)

I do not think so. I am not so cruel to do that to a leaving creature. What would you say if your mom did that to you??? Or never gave you a birth b/c there are too many children waiting to be addopted...


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

oh please

You are looking to breed Persian cats, then no doubt sell the resulting kittens for a profit.

If my mother never gave birth to me, I wouldn't really be in a position to say much at all.

Don't try to justify animal related issues with human issues. Totally different


----------



## Katrina (Mar 22, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> oh please
> 
> You are looking to breed Persian cats, then no doubt sell the resulting kittens for a profit.
> 
> ...


Well, right now I am not having a problem of finding a good family for a newly born. I am looking for a femal kitty. So, plz lets solve problems as they arise.

P.S. human are animals, so the problems are correlated.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Katrina said:


> Well, right now I am not having a problem of finding a good family for a newly born. I am looking for a femal kitty. So, plz lets solve problems as they arise.
> 
> P.S. human are animals, so the problems are correlated.



Humans are rather more evolved and in most cases are able to make rational decisions about breeding. Cats, like other animals, are not sentient in the same way.

Your argument is full of holes and you are not a real animal lover if you deliberately bring more kittens into the UAE. Shame on you.

-


----------



## Katrina (Mar 22, 2009)

well, you keep then your opinion to yourself, an animal lover. 

and let me have mine and find people who are really interested.

p.s. highly doubts that most people are capable of taking rational decisions.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Katrina said:


> well, you keep then your opinion to yourself, an animal lover.
> 
> and let me have mine and find people who are really interested.
> 
> p.s. highly doubts that most people are capable of taking rational decisions.


No, I won't keep my opinion to myself. 

You clearly aren't capable of being rational when it comes to really looking after animals. 

I am only leaving this thread up so people can see how irresponsible you are being. 

-


----------



## Katrina (Mar 22, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> No, I won't keep my opinion to myself.
> 
> You clearly aren't capable of being rational when it comes to really looking after animals.
> 
> ...


O, your consideration is highly appreciate. And plz no need for lectures, I ve had aminals all my live and believe it or not, they all survived and moreover had lots of babies and made lots of people happy.

But, plz :focus:


----------

